# How is Japan Even Real?



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Great video.

if you have ever been to JP you know

if you have not been....go!

https://vimeo.com/160301271


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I think Japan is underrated. Everyone here are always going to the same places and banging on about spain. **** spain, spain sucks.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

half the problem is people just go for the "cars" on here.

so much more going on over there.

cool pubs, countryside, camping etc

snowboarding 

has something for everyone.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I first came to Japan in 1993 whilst a student, to visit my (then) girlfriend of 2 years... I was amazed at the cars and bikes the Japanese students were driving and being especially amazed at the 32 GT-R's and then brand new ECR33 GTSt's... and the amazing bikes.... Whilst waiting for Ayu to play tennis for an afternoon, I drove to the 5th summit of Fuji in my girlfriend's mum's CR-X Coupe and thought I might get to the top in 90 minutes from there... how wrong I was!
I got caught skinny dipping with friends in a school pool in Tokyo at night and all I could say then was "sumimassen" and try to look humble & scared as I stood there in my birthday suit. 
Hearing bikes revving in large groups at night - thinking it was street racing, I yearned to join them, then later learnt this was just bosozoku (people who just ride slowly and obnoxuoisly, basically making as much noise as possible with their engines). I knew already I was firmly in the hashiriya category (not inconveniencing others, but really into speed). 
Our relationship finished at the end of August as I returned to UK to finish my 3rd year at university. I was heart broken and thought that was it, I'd never go back to Japan.
I returned in 1998 when starting Newera and thought I'd only need around 6 months to find someone I could trust to buy the cars I'd choose, but soon realised it wasn't going to be possible but & met another girl and slowly but surely my intentions of returning to live in the UK whittled away as I begun to fall in love with Japan.
I then discovered touge and drifting... my fate was sealed!

16 years later together with my wife & 2 kids we are fortunate to have found a 250 year old Japanese farmhouse where we live as natural a life as we can growing our own organic fruit & veggies whilst rearing a couple of goats (they make great lawnmowers!) and soon chickens and bees. We've explored the majority of Honshu island and visited the others. Japan really does have everything to offer. The scenery is breathtaking. Not as special as the South Island of New Zealand, or even the northern most parts of Scotland, I daresay - but spectacular especially in spring with pink cherry blossoms dotting mountain sides to the yellows, reds, browns & greens of Autumn and a blazing hot summer (which is very humid except in the higher altitudes of Japan. 

10 years ago before we started a family we explored some of the islands of Okinawa. 
We'd never seen such clear water whilst snorkeling or scuba diving. Off the beach of the smallest island (Akajima) there were live coral and tropical fish and in deep waters majestic manta ray, always around 30m of visibility. 

In the winter the snows on the mountain sides of Nagano offer uncrowded slopes with virgin powder, or if you want excessive powder you can go to Hokkaido where you'll have trouble digging yourself out if you are unfortunate enough to fall over... there's next to nobody on those slopes during weekdays... anywhere in fact.

I have tons of pictures of some of the places visited. I can't say we'll never leave, but I can't see it in the foreseeable future. It's a country with a lot to offer, especially to foreigners who might appreciate more than the Japanese thenselves what a special country this is.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

We have a family holiday book in July (I know its going to be hot!!)

Going to Toko , Kyoto, Hiroshima and a couple of other places over 15 days , cant wait


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuji is the most magical place i have experienced. 

loved camping there...

chiba prefecture is so quiet too 

really enjoy it.

see you soon buddy!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Richf said:


> We have a family holiday book in July (I know its going to be hot!!)
> 
> Going to Toko , Kyoto, Hiroshima and a couple of other places over 15 days , cant wait


im there then too!:wavey:

just to warn you its mega hot lol


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I first came to Japan in 1993 whilst a student, to visit my (then) girlfriend of 2 years... I was amazed at the cars and bikes the Japanese students were driving and being especially amazed at the 32 GT-R's and then brand new ECR33 GTSt's... and the amazing bikes.... Whilst waiting for Ayu to play tennis for an afternoon, I drove to the 5th summit of Fuji in my girlfriend's mum's CR-X Coupe and thought I might get to the top in 90 minutes from there... how wrong I was!
> I got caught skinny dipping with friends in a school pool in Tokyo at night and all I could say then was "sumimassen" and try to look humble & scared as I stood there in my birthday suit.
> Hearing bikes revving in large groups at night - thinking it was street racing, I yearned to join them, then later learnt this was just bosozoku (people who just ride slowly and obnoxuoisly, basically making as much noise as possible with their engines). I knew already I was firmly in the hashiriya category (not inconveniencing others, but really into speed).
> Our relationship finished at the end of August as I returned to UK to finish my 3rd year at university. I was heart broken and thought that was it, I'd never go back to Japan.
> ...


Have to say Miguel.............you should have been a writer! 
On this forum, personal mail or RC51 forum its seems you have the time in your mind to be very descriptive and it makes for a great read.

I'm sold!! I've been to alot of Countries but sadly not visited Asia at all. Sometime in the future we hope


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

matty32 said:


> im there then too!:wavey:
> 
> just to warn you its mega hot lol



My son is a mega Nippon Phile, loving Ghibli , manga and all things Japanese, he is just about to start GCSE's so this will be a well done for the hard work/end of school celebration 

He is trying to learn Japanese at the moment, in what little free time he has

I'm looking forward to it as well but I've never been anywhere where i dont at least have a smattering of the language so I'm a bit nervous of that 

We arent roughing it though staying in decent hotels and we have a guide for a couple of days so I'm sure it will be great


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Rich if you want some advice or places to go just shout.

im in town during July but will point you in the right direction via Pm
if you want to share a beer just shout.


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

Having see that video I really really want to go now!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> Have to say Miguel.............you should have been a writer!
> On this forum, personal mail or RC51 forum its seems you have the time in your mind to be very descriptive and it makes for a great read.
> 
> I'm sold!! I've been to alot of Countries but sadly not visited Asia at all. Sometime in the future we hope


his got many talents

bodybuilding is one :chuckle:

HKS Kansai then asked us to leave the stand :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

No wonder he has bent that propshaft he's wearing some kind of mega manga power brace... Japan is so cool. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

petrolhe4d said:


> No wonder he has bent that propshaft he's wearing some kind of mega manga power brace... Japan is so cool. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::runaway:


its a rucksack but we all wear one.

its the thing!

you can pick them up in Harajuku:chuckle:


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

matty32 said:


> its a rucksack but we all wear one.
> 
> its the thing!
> 
> you can pick them up in Harajuku:chuckle:


Hmmm, is that a cool young and hip place or one just where all the tourists go?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a tourist trap

some good stuff around there but depends what you looking for.


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

matty32 said:


> its a tourist trap
> 
> some good stuff around there but depends what you looking for.


OK, I get it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im not talking love hotels and high boot trainers lol although.......


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

I had my first experience of Asia back in January, was in Singapore for just over a week, don't think ever come back from somewhere, wanting to go back as much lol.....the climate is magnificent  and the country is beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Japan is just awesome, cant wait to go back. The sites we work on is allways on mountains or the beach so allways a great view. Friendly people and so many things to see.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A few random pics that were saved on my Photobucket account, taken over the years in no particular order.

Camping:



Cherry blossoms in spring.





Playing with cars whilst on 2 wheels for the day. Couldn't resist a test drive in an R300 up the Toyo Turnpike...(Barefoot, as my riding boots wouldn't fit in the cockpit. Miss those days of fun, not something any of us do much any more. Except Justin! 



Nick M in the background.



The view at the top of the turnpike overlooking lake Ashi (Ashi-No-koh)



We were lucky to live there for 3 years and since leaving the lakes around Fuji became our favourite place to go camping...(Or driving). 





Mt. Fuji always looked different each day we saw it.











Sunset by Lake Motosu



Our favourite spot to go camping. This was the lake Matt & Lee stayed at in the camper van (For those interested, camper vans are available for rent in Japan, BTW).



Natural hot spring with a view of Fuji.



Dino & Gio in something else distinctly Italian... 



...at our monthly GT-R meets at Daikoku. Always a lot of fun. 



Driving this into Tokyo, a year or so after the film had come out people's reactions were probably more entertaining than the driving. 



Nismo festival.



Kamikochi, a beautiful place to go hiking.













Children's Kabuki Theatre in Shodoshima, a small island 3 hours off the coast of Kobe. The nearby island of Shikoku is a stunning tour of waterfalls & rivers.



~

The locals there had a sense of humour at the bus stop.



Lots and lots of temples in Japan (Unfortunately I haven't got my best pics of those on Photobucket).





Japan has beautiful girls.



Paul & his hareem. 



Track events.







7's day (July 7th each year) at Daikoku Futo.





Sailing in Tokyo bay on a very old UK built catamaran.



One for you Matt. The Hipo some 13 years ago.



To me the countryside is the most beautiful thing to see in Japan.



A traditional & well preserved village of what Japan was like in centuries past. People are still living here.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Absolutely beautiful. I would love to visit Japan one day!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Kadir said:


> ^^Absolutely beautiful. I would love to visit Japan one day!


I'm sure you will someday, Kadir!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Stunning pictures. We will have to do the Gtr club trip one day Kadir


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

One of my closest friends left the UK behind to live in Japan. Now runs a drift school on Ebisu circuit. I have been desperate to get over there to visit and experience the culture and the lifestyle but as yet havent been able to.

Will struggle this year as I've just started a new job but next year! Oh yes


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Went last year. Gonna go back next year. Fell in love with the place and so has my girlfriend. So so many thing to see


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A stunningly well restored Hakosuka we ran into on the Izu Skyline, when on a club tour.













Later as dusk fell.



Having fun.



Recognise these?



Japan is dotted with these in April, to celebrate one's family's son(s).



Allen's brand new clutch was burnt out in the first drift heat. Tec Arts changed it in 90 mins and he was back out having fun.



After a drift event with friends.





Banana sex!



This car went to a U.S. Military guy who had arrived in Japan barely 2 weeks prior. Had around 800 bhp. He'd built some impressive cars in the U.S. and knew what it could do... 
He was sold on the test drive. Upgraded it further with the help of Tomei, then when he left Japan we re-sold it. It's now somewhere in the UK / France.



Scoot's amazing 12A based 3 rotor N/A. A beautifully & passionately built interpretation of what a Merc SLR would be if it were a rotary, by Koseki San.
Today some 10 years later it's still one of the most admired rotaries in Japan.



















GTROC members getting a private preview of the GT-R as it was released in 2007.













Rude boy!



RobbieJ



LFA prototype in 2007.



Tons of car pics... Here's one more.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Wow. Amazing photos Miguel. We should make this post "sticky" and require weekly updates!!!


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Dough75 said:


> Wow. Amazing photos Miguel. We should make this post "sticky" and require weekly updates!!!


I agree


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

Miguel... those pics WOW 

I absolutely loved my trip to Japan back in Jan 2014 when i went for TAS and it was my first sighting of Japan.
Even as a city there is so many things to explore and see... and the food is just top class.

Eventually i want to visit all of Japan and experience the entire country.

Hopefully ill be back next January... tho ill be in Tokyo again as my friends wanting to see TAS again.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> 16 years later together with my wife & 2 kids we are fortunate to have found a 250 year old Japanese farmhouse where we live as natural a life as we can growing our own organic fruit & veggies whilst rearing a couple of goats (they make great lawnmowers!) and soon chickens and bees.


Impressed. Not only that but respect your guts to break the mould. I'd say you've done the `life thing` better than most.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Everybody I know who has visited leaves enchanted with the charms of Japan wanting to return. I've yet to meet anybody who didn't like it - me included. My fate was sealed the day I got off the plane in the summer 1998. 

I'll try to upload more pics later. What would people want, pics of car events, or the countryside?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

bigkeeko said:


> Impressed. Not only that but respect your guts to break the mould. I'd say you've done the `life thing` better than most.


Thanks for the compliment bigkeeko.

We have a family friend who arrived this morning from Europe, who said the same thing - but it was never about having the courage to leave the life behind in UK & never once thought of fear of the unknown. It was about following what I really wanted to do. Cars have always been and will remain a passion in my life first & foremost. I didn't know if it would work out when I left the UK, but combining that passion with my work has thankfully & happily been sustainable. 
In turn that led to falling in love with my wife & starting a family, building a natural homestead for the kids to grow up in, etc. Still a long way to go!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Everybody I know who has visited leaves enchanted with the charms of Japan wanting to return. I've yet to meet anybody who didn't like it - me included. My fate was sealed the day I got off the plane in the summer 1998.
> 
> I'll try to upload more pics later. What would people want, pics of car events, or the countryside?


Yes please! Bit of both would be great! 

Rem


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Missus and I are planning to be out there this time next year  hopefully for a good few weeks.


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Would love to visit Japan one day.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Hoping all friends in Japan are safe tonight.


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Best Of Tokyo by Mark Robertson | Photobucket


Here's some snaps I took in Nov/Dec 2015. Cheating a bit as a few pics are from Yokohama but nevermind


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Dough75 said:


> Hoping all friends in Japan are safe tonight.


My thoughts too. I'm in Japan at the moment, and although well away from the earthquake-hit area centred around Kumamoto in Kyushu (I'm around 2k km away in Sapporo, and back in Tokyo tomorrow) I have good friends and their families down there and my thoughts are with them. 

Even the *smaller* magnitude 3 and 4 aftershocks would be enough to flatten most of where I live - London - to the ground. The toll of dead and injured has been lighter because of Japanese anti-quake building standards and safety measures. And having been in several strong 'quakes (strongest around a 4.7 from memory about 25 years ago) I can tell anyone who hasn't experienced it that they _really_ don't want to...

My best wishes to all in Kyushu and the Kumamoto area in particular.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Stunning, thank you all for sharing - thoughts are out there at the moment.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

My thoughts go out to everyone in Japan affected by the recent earthquakes (and those in Ecuador!)


----------



## 1PBY (Mar 4, 2011)

Going out there and finding a car to import has got to be the dream. Cousin has lived out there for 10 years and still not been and visited. time to get my finger out I think!!!


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

1PBY said:


> Going out there and finding a car to import has got to be the dream. Cousin has lived out there for 10 years and still not been and visited. time to get my finger out I think!!!


Oh god yes, do it do it do it! If the Yen weakens against the £ again before the end of the year I could be back for the 8th time. There's so much to see and do, language really isn't an issue when you're travelling (disclaimer - I ALWAYS hire a WiFi hotspot and have Google Translate on Standby at all times haha!)


----------

